# Commuting 17 miles each way on a brompton...foolhardy?



## samsbike (11 Nov 2015)

This would be a mixture of road, cycle path (well glass and thorn strewn path) and maybe some canal work.

Its basically so I can get into work and then get the train back, half way to home if I get caught out or feel too tired or lazy to ride back.

I am guessing that would be twice a week and the rest of the time use the main bike.

I am just not sure how well it would cope with that distance twice a week and in rubbish weather as its only for winter, as I seem to be struggling to get going all the way home especially 3/4 times a week.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Nov 2015)

it'll take it easily in its stride.


----------



## srw (11 Nov 2015)

Piece of cake. A Brompton is well suited to long-distance riding, and is robust enough to cope with the all but the roughest of paths.


----------



## samsbike (11 Nov 2015)

hmm, I was hoping for more negativity lol


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Nov 2015)

You've come to the wrong place for negativity


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2015)

You'll be fine @Fab Foodie does a shed load of miles on his I believe.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll be fine @Fab Foodie does a shed load of miles on his I believe.


It's perfect for that usage.
Most I've done is 87 miles in one go and a 60 mile each way fully loaded camping weekend, L2B etc and it's no big deal. 
OK, other bikes might be a tad faster, but the Brompton accelerates like a scolded cat and is far more nimble than a regular bike. The big benefit is being able to take it on a train however and general ease of transporting.
It copes well with rougher surfaces too and is pretty grin-inducing all-round.
What model are you considering? If it's winter use go for Marathon tyres and mudguards and if the budget stretches the SON dynamo set-up is brill.


----------



## chris folder (11 Nov 2015)

Ok but if mud about or leafs will bug the back mudguard up and wheel will lock up you will have to find a stick to clean mudguards out. Dahons are much better on grass


----------



## buggi (11 Nov 2015)

Done guy overtook me on a Brompton!! They are well nippy!! You should be fine


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Nov 2015)

Just treat the puddles with a degree oof caution, just in case they swallow a wheel. I used to commute 13 miles each way on mine, and I've done 100+km days on all the B's I've owned,


----------



## earlestownflya (11 Nov 2015)

that's a fair commute..hats off


----------



## PaulM (12 Nov 2015)

IME Dahons ride better than Bromptons. If you can manage with trains rather than the underground I'd suggest a Dahon. This one is perfectly good at £310:
http://fudgescyclesonline.com/produ...d8_black_folding_bike_with_mudguards_and_rack


----------



## srw (12 Nov 2015)

IME Bromptons riding better than Dahons. They also fold smaller, so buy a Brommie.

(Declaration of interest. My Bromptons spent the evening as a guest of the Ritz, and I explained to a senior manager of one of our largest insurance companies why it was a perfect bike for London.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Nov 2015)

Quite a few 200km audaxs' on a B. My advice is to enjoy the ride rather than set records. Sounds daft, but just chill take a few minutes more than a full size bike - better for the bike and better for your frustration levels. 
Bs' are fun but not fast.


----------



## PaulM (12 Nov 2015)

Ok, I had a CroMo Dahon Speed 7 and a Brompton S3L-X. The Dahon was quicker, more stable, more comfortable and was better geared. I sold it for £120 and upgraded my Brompton with the Kinetics 8-speed SA hub kit. I still think the Dahon was a nicer bike to ride, but for bus and tube travel the Brommie folds smaller. I know which I would rather ride a 17 mile each way commute on.


----------



## samsbike (13 Nov 2015)

Its more the underground than train and boy are they expensive.

I am thinking I should just man up and do the journey 4 times a week


----------



## Kell (17 Nov 2015)

I try and do about 16 miles a day on mine, but it's all on roads and bike paths.

I'm not sure how well it would fare off road given the small wheels and smooth tyres, but that's only because I have no experience of it.


----------



## samsbike (17 Nov 2015)

I am still not convinced and my wants maybe out voting my needs.


----------



## PaulM (23 Nov 2015)

I rode my Brommie last week for the first time in ages, with a bit of stony, gravel trail included. It's ok if you don't compare it to other bikes and are not in a hurry. The 8-speed SA hub was very pleasant.


----------



## RMurphy195 (27 Nov 2015)

samsbike said:


> hmm, I was hoping for more negativity lol


No chance!!


----------

